
No bullshit guide to linear algebra - dkarapetyan
https://gumroad.com/l/noBSLA
======
88e282102ae2e5b
This looks like every other linear algebra book I've ever seen. Other than the
provocative title I see nothing that distinguishes it.

------
mmaunder
It looks like the preview is actually the full book? So I guess you can order
a print edition by paying? Or is this a pirate copy?

This is incredible. I had no idea this series of books exists.

